# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Смотреть онлайн >  Человек, который изменил всё [2011, США, драма, биография, спорт]

## JAHolper

Страна: США
Жанр: драма, биография, спорт
Год: 2011
Режиссер: Беннетт Миллер

В ролях: Брэд Питт, Джона Хилл, Филип Сеймур Хоффман, Робин Райт...

Описание: Фильм по книге Майкла M. Льюиса, изданной в 2003 году, об Оклендской бейсбольной команде и ее генеральном менеджере, Билли Бине. Его цель — создать конкурентоспособную бейсбольную команду, несмотря на финансовые трудности.

*Смотреть фильм онлайн в хорошем качестве:*

----------

